#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  "Блокбастер"

## Юй Кан

Просто вкусный фильм о настоящей женской дружбе в современных условиях. 
Ничего особо серьёзного, но зато -- классные актёры (хотя обошлось без Хабенского и Машкова! : ) и... стёбная атмосфера. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.04.2019)

----------


## Петр Слепцов

Средненькое кино, хотя на фоне остальных российских фильмов еще более-менее смотрибелен.

----------

